# Gentlemen of AKFF



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

There are some true gentlemen on AKFF, those who offer advice, share stories and in their own way promote the forum and kayak fishing. It is nice to be appreciated.... so I personally appreciate the likes of:
Dodge,
Bazzoo
DaveyG
Mehi
ELM
Clarkey,
Ranger,
John.... whatever numbers they are ... from NSW sth coast... you know who you are.
Barrabundy,
Eric,
Redphoenix, ...................................
I an sure many of you will have your own nominations. 
Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

may I add DiggerRob as someone who I feel is passionate and sharing.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

is that one too many gulp juices i hear on a friday nite? bit too much " MAN LOVE " going on mark...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh The Massive , i was with him this very day , what a man , my vote goes to him hes so , so ,well so , just marvellous


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Craig450
Bart70
Occy
Buff.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Murd. Very interesting reads.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

There is plenty of people who deserve a pat on the back for giving advice and offering support to newbies and the experienced alike.

Not really possible to list all the names as there is plenty more than just members that post everday.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

In this forum, I haven't had an exchange with anyone I wouldn't want to meet up with IRL. 
I'm on a few, ranging from Skiing (Mammoth), MTB and my local kayakfishing sites and this place is the most consistently hospitable.

I raise my cup to you all (It's still AM here, so French Roast is in the cup).

Z


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Macbrand said:


> There is plenty of people who deserve a pat on the back for giving advice and offering support to newbies and the experienced alike.
> 
> Not really possible to list all the names as there is plenty more than just members that post everday.


Absolutely agree with you.
Some of my best advice has come from people with very low post counts. They say something when they have something to say.
There are also many people that send out pm's to assist when needed and others that just put a huge amount of time into keeping this place afloat but generally it is the quality of the mass that makes this place work.
Of course there will always be trouble makers who just like a good fight and do their best to start it off with strategic posts but luckily they come and soon go as they find they aren't welcome 

I would send out a pat on the back to all who have made a constructive post on this forum whether it comes in the form of a trip report, a bargain, a new knot or just saying hi. 
The great thing about this place is that the true members are super friendly on and off the water and it doesn't matter whether you paddle, peddle, glass or plastic every one gets on.
I would also like to put in a special thanks to the mods (i don't count as I do sweet FA ) as without them this place wouldn't exist and I for one would be at a total loss.

Great post Mark, it is good to see someone giving this place a pat on the back rather than a dig in the side. ;-)


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Gentlemen of AKFF??? Methinks _somebody's_ looking to produce a 2011 nudie calendar...not that there's anything wrong with that. Notice how there are 12 names in the first two posts? "Mr December" DiggerRob is "passionate and sharing". :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Rodman said:


> Gentlemen of AKFF??? Methinks _somebody's_ looking to produce a 2011 nudie calendar...not that there's anything wrong with that. Notice how there are 12 names in the first two posts? "Mr December" DiggerRob is "passionate and sharing". :lol:


I checked and each of them is born in a different month :shock: coincidence, i don't think so.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

DaveyG a gentleman ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

some true gentlemen indeed.

remember to be a gentleman when collecting the firewood










always be a gentleman and bring some beer to the party










treat your woman like a lady, i live by this motto and it works for me, always gets you the babes


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Note the leash on the right hand wrist of the last hottie.

.....is that green thing in the background a body-bag?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Gra did knock her teeth out for a reason.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rodman said:


> Gentlemen of AKFF??? Methinks _somebody's_ looking to produce a 2011 nudie calendar...not that there's anything wrong with that. Notice how there are 12 names in the first two posts? "Mr December" DiggerRob is "passionate and sharing". :lol:


A short quote from "The Santa clause 2"...

"you don't want to see this in a Speedo"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers

John


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gra said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Gra did knock her teeth out for a reason.
> ...


Ahhhh Gra , ZONE , now theres a memory for you , 765 posts in 2 days , hmmmm theres been a few , Do de name Funda mean anything to ya , give Lurline my love , man i surley do luuve the way she handles that axe, Gollleee, i could fair spit a pickle


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Ahhhh Gra , ZONE , now theres a memory for you , 765 posts in 2 days , hmmmm theres been a few , Do de name Funda mean anything to ya , give Lurline my love , man i surley do luuve the way she handles that axe, Gollleee, i could fair spit a pickle


Yes, I remember that name Baz - it seems that he has gone to ground of late (might have upset a few too many people??). Paff may know of his whereabouts??


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

john316 said:


> Rodman said:
> 
> 
> > Gentlemen of AKFF??? Methinks _somebody's_ looking to produce a 2011 nudie calendar...not that there's anything wrong with that. Notice how there are 12 names in the first two posts? "Mr December" DiggerRob is "passionate and sharing". :lol:
> ...


Hell Yeah I'm there :twisted:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Gra said:


> I reckon Funda left in about 2008. Made too many newbies cry I reckon..


He was here in the West and seemed to be more into stinkboat fishing and then disappeared from the WA forums - could be back east even??


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

gra said:


> I want to add Zone to the list. So long ago, I miss you little buddy.
> Gra


Apparently Oprah came to Australia just to get her picture taken with him ;-) :lol: .

No flies on Funda he could pick a fight with anyone :twisted: .

I would also like to nominate "pavariangoo" 300 posts in 3 weeks, you just don't get quality newbies like that anymore :lol: .


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

It didn't take 2 pages before this post turned into a ugly monster glad I caught it early  
My biggest thanks goes out to my bro in law for lending/selling me the tempo and putting me on this great site with also a big shout out to Luke for organising the act comp last year and not to mention the 2 I want to fish with soon Dodge the bass king and clarkey the trev god of the gc. Also to the many I will meet soon enough but I won't be coming back to mention your name as this post will prob be the longest and ugliest to date :twisted:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Not forgetting,
Varp
Russ
Billybob!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

No mention of Squidder so far or are the legends excluded? The humour on this site (and thread) just blows me away!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This was a fine thread until buff put up his self-shot. My retinas; I'm scarred.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And then for a while there was WES BLACKTRUCK, one of Fundas mates , we have had them all , and how Dodge has never been banned , i dont know


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Zed said:


> This was a fine thread until buff put up his self-shot. My retinas; I'm scarred.


Just be happy the camera stuffed up before I could get the back view :twisted: :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Methinks Buff might be taking his username a little too seriously 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

And just when I thought I had successfully disappeared off the face of the earth....

Thanks heaps for the kind words Occy. I haven't been onto this forum for at least 18 months & I just thought I'd drop by for old time's sake. Good to see the hard work we all put in in those early days is still paying off and the kayak fishing scene is booming.

I'm still here in Adelaide, but life has taken me in different directions since those days when I started this forum & my small kayak fishing business. A big bout of depression lead me to have to withdraw from the forum & close the business to concentrate on my recovery. Part of the recovery was me doing things I liked to do, and that lead me to building skin-on-frame (SOF) kayaks.

Now any free time I get (which isn't a whole lot) is spent designing & building SOF boats & the back yard is littered with them rather than fishing SOT's. One day I'd like to build a SOF SOT fishing kayak so who knows... a pic or two may appear here one day.

Anyhoo... thanks again, "G'day" to everyone who remembers me & those who don't.

Regards,

Phil.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Phil , so good to hear from you , i had to rub my eyes to make sure it was you . You must look at this forum now and think Gee i would never have believed it would get THAT big , and frankly neither did i when i joined 178 years ago . I would love to see your canoes mate , as a lover of woodwork and SOF boats it would be a joy to see some photos of a guy doing it here , so how about it Phil , just post a few photos and make a few of us older members happy


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome back Phil! It's great to see you're still into kayaks.  I hope you feel happy about the progress of the forum you created so many years ago. 

I still have your Fish n Dive 8)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome back Phil. Good to see you back on the forum


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Squidder said:


> I still have your Fish n Dive 8)


relegated, drowned in black ink but yes, the stuck pig still exists!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome back Phil (El Presidente)

I was thinking about making a skin kayak, but couldn't work out whether the rabbit fur should be in the inside or out :shock:

I don't think I would be good at it!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great to see you popping in Phil, and hope the crook stuff is now in the past mate.


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. It's good to see some of the names I remember are still here.

Andybear - You idiot :lol: I'm about to start covering a frame & I know I'll be chuckling to myself while I do it. That comment alone made dropping by the forum worth it.

Dodge - I'm much better now, thanks. Depression is a bit like Herpes... it never really leaves you but you learn the warning signs, the triggers & how to avoid them if you can or deal with them if you cant. I see you are still paddling a Swing 

Squidder - The beast lives on, eh ! The FnD's have their shortcomings but if you can live with them they are a great platform. I still have fond memories of that boat.

Bazzoo - I dont think I have any pics buy I'll see what I can do to take some. Have you had a go at building one ? If not, you should give it a go. Modest woodworking skills will get you by, you won't find a cheaper kayak to build & the build speed means you don't need the patience of a saint to get one on the water. http://yostwerks.com/index.html is a great place to start.

Anyway guys, thanks again. If I get some pics of my boats I post them here but if not I'll pop by again early next year. Have a great Christmas everyone, and stay safe.


----------

